
At Least 6 White House Advisers Used Private Email Accounts - a3n
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/us/politics/private-email-trump-kushner-bannon.html
======
a3n
> Most of Mr. Trump’s aides used popular commercial email services like Gmail.
> Mr. Kushner created a domain, IJKFamily.com, in December to host his
> family’s personal email. That domain was hosted by GoDaddy on a server in
> Arizona, records show.

